# Wanted DynaTech 500,600,700 frame



## fr188 (1 Apr 2018)

Hi I’m looking for a Raleigh Dyna Tech frame for myself, a 60cm/ 24inch road frame. Early 90s type 500, 600,700.
I need one for a project.


----------



## Cycleops (2 Apr 2018)

Saw a very nice one on Gumtree in Manchester, 24", you'd better hurry up its going for a very low price. Don't know if it's a mistake. There are two others on there but hundreds more. They are much sought after now.
https://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/adults-raleigh-dyna-tech-300-road-bike/1293178399


----------



## fr188 (2 Apr 2018)

Nice but too far away for me , I think it’s unlikely they’ll post it up to Aberdeenshire. 
I’ll keep looking....


----------



## fr188 (6 Apr 2018)

Don’t matter anyway, I bought a Road Ace instead.


----------

